# Knit A Square - Make A Bunny



## pinkwitch (Mar 24, 2012)

Extremely clever pattern I came across when choosing my knitting pattern pick of the day:
http://www.heartstringsfiberarts.com/bunny-pattern.shtm


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

So cute.


----------



## Shayes1234 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi. These are cute, quick and so easy. Below is a free pattern/pictorial of the one I used last year. Made a few and they were a big hit. Fun!

http://josoandsew.wordpress.com/tutorials/knitted-bunnies/


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

They look like nothing until folded in place. Pretty clever and cute and easy and fast.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

pinkwitch said:


> Extremely clever pattern I came across when choosing my knitting pattern pick of the day:
> http://www.heartstringsfiberarts.com/bunny-pattern.shtm


This is really cute. I made three for each of my kids Easter baskets. I got the instructions for free on Pinterest. 🐇


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Will someone print out and send the pattern to me?
I like the Shayes 1234 one. 
Don't have a printer as I do too little and the ink at 30.00 ish a pop is all dry too soon, not used.
thnx ,,, someone.
I will send postage and some towards the paper and ink if you can do this.
bets.


----------



## Shayes1234 (Nov 6, 2012)

purplelady said:


> Will someone print out and send the pattern to me?
> I like the Shayes 1234 one.
> Don't have a printer as I do too little and the ink at 30.00 ish a pop is all dry too soon, not used.
> thnx ,,, someone.
> ...


I just changed out my ink yesterday so can mail it to you. Just send me your address. No worries about postage


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Shayes1234 said:


> Hi. These are cute, quick and so easy. Below is a free pattern/pictorial of the one I used last year. Made a few and they were a big hit. Fun!
> 
> http://josoandsew.wordpress.com/tutorials/knitted-bunnies/


Yes indeed! That is the pattern I saw on Pinterest! They turn out so cute!


----------



## Caro that's Me (Jan 18, 2014)

I love the concept of being done in just one square! Cool. Thanks for sharing. Definitely will be making some of those hi hi hi :thumbup:


----------



## Shayes1234 (Nov 6, 2012)

I used Bernat Pipsqeak yarn which is soft and fluffy....perfect for a bunny.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Caro that's Me said:


> I love the concept of being done in just one square! Cool. Thanks for sharing. Definitely will be making some of those hi hi hi :thumbup:


Agreed! On a side note love your avatar- hehe


----------



## Caro that's Me (Jan 18, 2014)

cafeknitter said:


> On a side note love your avatar- hehe


 :thumbup:


----------



## happykatt (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for the link I'll make one of these for my nieces for easter! They are so cute!!


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

I am doing this right now , starting on my second square for second niece!


----------



## Mssell (Jan 30, 2014)

After purchasing this pattern (donation) if found a much more detailed post on KP for free. Look in pattern requests. It's worth downloading the construction details.


----------



## MumofMatty (Dec 11, 2013)

How super cute are they!! I've not seen them before. Oh no!! Another project to add to my list. There's just not enough hours in the day. But with Easter coming they will jump to the top of the list. Thank you.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

In a cotton yarn, this would make an absolutely adorable "convertible" wash cloth for a baby shower.


----------



## Caro that's Me (Jan 18, 2014)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> In a cotton yarn, this would make an absolutely adorable "convertible" wash cloth for a baby shower.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jangail719 (Mar 1, 2011)

Perhaps you can find cheaper ink on ebay. I don't pay much more than $5 per cartridge.


----------



## pinkwitch (Mar 24, 2012)

purplelady said:


> Will someone print out and send the pattern to me?
> I like the Shayes 1234 one.
> Don't have a printer as I do too little and the ink at 30.00 ish a pop is all dry too soon, not used.
> thnx ,,, someone.
> ...


I rarely use my own printer since it is a black & white laser. I send anything I want a copy of via email to my local copy shop & they print out a wonderful, sturdy color copy for me at about 37 cents a page. Many big name chain stores such as Staples also offer this service so check your area for office supply & copy stores/centers.


----------



## Caro that's Me (Jan 18, 2014)

pinkwitch said:


> I rarely use my own printer since it is a black & white laser. I send anything I want a copy of via email to my local copy shop & they print out a wonderful, sturdy color copy for me at about 37 cents a page. Many big name chain stores such as Staples also offer this service so check your area for office supply & copy stores/centers.


 :thumbup:


----------

